# Ouvrir Mac Plus



## Langellier (10 Juin 2005)

Bonjour

Je suis en train d'essayer d'ouvrir un mac plus pour y rajouter de la RAM et le dépoussiérer... Atchoum. J'ai enlevé les 4 vis torx 10 (2 sous la poignée et 2 en bas derrière). Là pas de problème. Je pensais que le capot arrière allait venir tout seul. Mais pas du tout. Cela résiste, notamment sur les côtés en bas. Pourtant j'ai déjà ouvert des mac classic et SE sans trop de problème. Si qqn peut me conseiller et me donner la clé (au sens figuré). Car je n'ai toujours pas réussi à ... éternuer !  
Merci !


----------



## Fastida (10 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir!
Il y a 5 vis à enlever  T'en a une dans le compartiment de la pile de sauvegarde.


----------



## Langellier (10 Juin 2005)

Bonjour

Un GRAND GRAND merci ! Z'avais pas vu !


----------



## Langellier (10 Juin 2005)

Ca y est mon mac plus a maintenant 2 Mo (4 barrettes de 512 Ko) au lieu de 1. Je n'ai pas pu mettre le maxi cad 4 Mo, car pour cela il faut enlever une résitance sur la carte mère, ce que je n'ai osé faire.
Info ici : 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/fabrice.montupet/macplus.htm

Je suppose qu'il faut découper cette résistance. Qqn peut-il me resnseigner ?

NB : Eh bien, pas de poussière dans mon vieux mac plus. Sans doute grâce à l'absence de ventilateur.


----------



## wizz (11 Juin 2005)

http://www.reason-refills.net/Vipzone-Free.rfl


----------



## Alumineux (11 Juin 2005)

peut-être sur le formidable site de whoopis ici ?


----------



## brancat (12 Juin 2005)

Maintenant que je sais insérer des images (enfin, j'espère!), voici la résistance dont il faut couper une patte. Pas trop à ras de la carte, car si tu veux revenir à 2 Mo, il suffit d'un point de soudure. Une fois la résistance coupée, les 4 Mo sont reconnus automatiquement.


----------



## Langellier (12 Juin 2005)

brancat a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que je sais insérer des images (enfin, j'espère!), voici la résistance dont il faut couper une patte. Pas trop à ras de la carte, car si tu veux revenir à 2 Mo, il suffit d'un point de soudure. Une fois la résistance coupée, les 4 Mo sont reconnus automatiquement.


Bonjour, j'ai deux questions :
1) Quel serait l'intérêt de revenir à 2 Mo au lieu de 4, à part revendre 2 barrettes pour joindre les 2 bouts  
2) Si j'ai bien compris il ne faut couper qu'une patte et on laisse la résistance en place comme sur la photo.

Merci pour photo et renseignements.


----------



## mfay (12 Juin 2005)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Quel serait l'intérêt de revenir à 2 Mo au lieu de 4, à part revendre 2 barrettes pour joindre les 2 bouts



Ben si une de tes barettes est morte, il faudra revenir en arrière 

Perso, j'avais utilisé une grosse pince à ongles


----------



## Langellier (2 Juillet 2005)

brancat a dit:
			
		

> ...voici la résistance dont il faut couper une patte. Pas trop à ras de la carte, car si tu veux revenir à 2 Mo, il suffit d'un point de soudure. Une fois la résistance coupée, les 4 Mo sont reconnus automatiquement.


Ceci c'est pour le mac plus.
Du coup j'en ai profité pour ouvrir mon mac SE, qui présente la même configuration de barrettes : 4 emplacements et 4 Mo maxi. 
Mais sur le Mac SE c'est bien plus facile : pas besoin de pinces coupantes   : 
j'ai découvert un cavalier. A côté il est écrit "2Mo / 4 Mo / 1 MO". J'ai compris qu'en enlevant le cavalier, mes 4 barrettes de 1 Mo seraient reconnues. et c'est ce que j'ai obtenu.


----------



## mfay (3 Juillet 2005)

Tu as de la chance, il y a eu plusieurs versions de SE. Au début, il fallait couper la resistance.

Il y a aussi une version avec lecteur disquette 800k et une autre avec lecteur 1.400k (si je ne me trompe pas).


----------



## Langellier (3 Juillet 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Tu as de la chance, il y a eu plusieurs versions de SE. Au début, il fallait couper la resistance. Il y a aussi une version avec lecteur disquette 800k et une autre avec lecteur 1.400k (si je ne me trompe pas).


J'ai un Mac SE avec lecteur disquettes 800 Ko et disque dur de 40 Mo (j'ai lu que ce dernier était optionnel).
Ce n'est donc pas un "SE FDHD", mais un SE tout court.
Suite à l'ajout de mes 4 barrettes de 1 Mo, j'ai un petit souci, il plante au bout d'un dizaine de minutes d'inactivité et pourtant il reconnaît bien les 4 Mo de RAM. J'ai donc remis ma configuration ancienne et le pb a disparu. (NB : quel boulot de démontage et remontage   ---> vivent les LC   )
Peut-être cela vient-il des barrettes de remplacement, plus petites et plus récentes je suppose. J'ai considéré, concernant les barrettes 30 broches que toutes se valaient. Ai-je raison ?


----------



## mfay (3 Juillet 2005)

Ou alors, tu as une barette defectueuse. Lorsque le Mac a besoin de les utiliser Baoum.

J'ai eu ça avec mon G4. Je passe de 512Mo à 1G de mémoire. En faisant le montage j'ai flingué une vieille barette. Le plantage se faisait au bout d'une dizaine de minute. J'ai du le passer à 768, et plus de problème (vexant).


----------



## Langellier (3 Juillet 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors, tu as une barette defectueuse. Lorsque le Mac a besoin de les utiliser Baoum....Le plantage se faisait au bout d'une dizaine de minute....


Merci   . J'ai remis 4 autres barrettes et maintenant tout va. J'avais le système 6.0.5. Je peux donc mettre plus confortablement le système 7 ou 6 multiFinder.
Je ne pensais pas les barrettes si fragiles.


----------

